# Cheap Head?!?!



## 1031fan (Feb 6, 2007)

this is just a start of two head props that im workin on - you can see the original latex pull that came straight out of my mold (still looks pretty rough - have to touch up my mold with a tad of JC in a few places) - the skull heads are two part urethane pulled out of a silicone bucky mold i made - just slice and dice on the latex into two parts - great stuff it onto the skulls - and now comes the fun part - im gonna add the gooey inner good - haha - neck stump - tendons - spinal cord with stringy nerves..mmmm wheres the BBQ sauce???

anyway - this will be a build progress thread - so follow along!


































riley


----------



## BlinkyTheHouse Elf (Apr 2, 2007)

Nice real nice work


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Where Did Ya Get The Mold? Make It Yourself? From What?


----------



## 1031fan (Feb 6, 2007)

yep - made the mold myself from a cheap severed head prop i bought - its made of plaster and burlap reinforcements - so far so good - crosses fingers - thanks guys! riley


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

The heads look good, but what kind of bottles are holding them up? Is that some kind of pumpkin liquor? I need to know.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Wow, Riley! Those look great already. Thanks for sharing the progress on these!


----------



## 1031fan (Feb 6, 2007)

oh slimy - you would ask that - haha - glad the potential of a new liquor is more interesting than halloween props for you - haha - jp - actually its not liquor its a type of syrup that you can either put in things such as chai tea or even milkshakes and snow cones - it is really really good and has a very nice distinctive flavor - i think the brand is called Toraini - they have lots of flavors anywhere from watermelon to mint chocolate chip - anyway...now back to you haunt enthusiests (haha - just pickin on ya slimy)

thanks dave! i was pretty happy with the innitial look to - i like how i can get different expressions for the very same head just by cutting it in a different way - more to come....

riley


----------



## 1031fan (Feb 6, 2007)

a few progress pics - little latex - little tissues - little bag o web - lots of patience - coming along so far - the painting is whats gonna make or break them though - should be interesting - we'll see

























riley


----------



## Spartan005 (Mar 13, 2007)

your my hero... I honestly hope that my haunt this year comes out half as good as yours. Great work


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Hmmm..I wonder if there's a way to make em talk? Nice work!


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

lol the name of this thread is interesting hehe 

That looks awesome... I can't wait to see more pics especially the finished ones


----------



## 1031fan (Feb 6, 2007)

thanks guys! what an honor spartan! and a special thanks to you babygirl  someone finally commented on the thread name - haha - i actually chuckled when i came up with that one - haha - more to come.....riley


----------



## 1031fan (Feb 6, 2007)

dr morbious - yes - there totally would have been a way to make him talk - even an eye movement if i would have done the animatronics part before all the gore got caked on - course there would have been lots of special care needed to make sure none of the moveable parts were fastened down, but it would be very doable - that is the only thing i wish would change about the talking skulls - i am in awe of some of the realism you guys are getting with your talking skulls, however some just look a little too clean - now of course i understand not wanting to mess up your creation (id be nervous too) but darnit that 1,000 dollar new fangled talking skull looks like its been pampered and put throught eh dry cleaners everyday! id love to corpse one of those bad boys up - joint project anyone??? you articulate it, i corpse it?? haha - yeah right - like anyone would trust me with there project that prolly took well over 200 hours to make - haah - it would be fun though! would be really grousome actually - could you imagine seeing a half ripped off face still talking? thats another thing about the skulls - dont get me wrong - i love them to death and envy the builders - but no matter how good they are, because its a skulls and we know it cant be real, it takes the realism out of it (i know thats not the purpose of the skull - im just sayin) but if there was a half human that looks like it just got thrashed to hell by a carnivorous beast and the mouth was moving and eye was still rolling - it could possibly look like it was takings its last breaths/words - idk - sooo many possibilities - so little time - riley


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Yea, I was thinking the same thing, I think the skulls are a little spartan in thier appearance, but I have plans for mine, which involve making skins for it, kinda like bucky skins, but more characters, like a grave digger, witch, etc. I like the idea of a half flesh/skull head. I may have to make a skin like that. Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## Spartan005 (Mar 13, 2007)

I'm going to try to do one like this tommorrow... 1031 fan, how did you make the mold of the prop head. The only one I have is the fresh beheaded illusion guy and he was lik $80 so I don't want to mess it up. Thanks


----------



## Campdoc (Apr 24, 2007)

Nice Work!


----------



## 1031fan (Feb 6, 2007)

hey spartan - the mold is made from plaster of paris and burlap reinforcements - these are necesary to keep it from breaking - its like rebar in concrete - there are good sites out there about mold making - one being vilethings.com - look for his corkus body prop - it shows the process pretty good - can you show me a pic of that 80$ head you bought? i was thinking of selling these heads if they come out ok and arent too terribly hard to make - i want to see what someone is willing to pay that much for - must be a hell of a damn good prop for 80 bucks - i think with mine it would be cool cause the customers could basically customize wha they wanted it to look like ect ect and i could make it - i dunno - i dont want to seel stuff to make a proffit - i just want to get some money back so i can make more haunt stuff  but good luck with the mold - take pics and ill be more than willing to walk you through the steps if you need me to - riley


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Nice work!!!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

1031fan said:


> can you show me a pic of that 80$ head you bought? i was thinking of selling these heads if they come out ok and arent too terribly hard to make -


Be very careful...You don't want to run into copyright issues from the original sculpter.


----------



## 1031fan (Feb 6, 2007)

good call doc - anyone know of the ruling on this? i thought of this originally - but thought since i cut it up and totally changed it it would be null - but its obviously better safe than sorry - what about the bucky too? it was cast from a trademarked item as well, but lots of other companies use buckies like their own - i bought the original head from a dealer that was selling stuff like 1/2 off - with no tags on ect....anyone have any advice if i want to eventually sell some of these? - thanks - riley


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

As an artist I would take great offence in someone copying my work for profit. I put alot of hours sometimes upward of 6 months into a sculpt, and to have it molded and sold by someone else is against the law and just is not right, and takes money outta my hands for the hard work I've done. I see this on ebay all the time and it really makes me mad as #%$^, 
Now if you were to perchase the mold from the artist thats a different story, you have the rights to it and can mold and sell all you want.
Now im not mad at anyone here, just having a little rant, but please, just respect the artist and his talents, thats all Im asking, I have kids to feed and bills to pay also.


----------



## Spartan005 (Mar 13, 2007)

1031fan said:


> hey spartan - the mold is made from plaster of paris and burlap reinforcements - these are necesary to keep it from breaking - its like rebar in concrete - there are good sites out there about mold making - one being vilethings.com - look for his corkus body prop - it shows the process pretty good - can you show me a pic of that 80$ head you bought? i was thinking of selling these heads if they come out ok and arent too terribly hard to make - i want to see what someone is willing to pay that much for - must be a hell of a damn good prop for 80 bucks - i think with mine it would be cool cause the customers could basically customize wha they wanted it to look like ect ect and i could make it - i dunno - i dont want to seel stuff to make a proffit - i just want to get some money back so i can make more haunt stuff  but good luck with the mold - take pics and ill be more than willing to walk you through the steps if you need me to - riley


Thanks alot 1031fan, and about the head... its called "Fresh" beheaded illusion but honestly it looks alot better online than it does in person (which is why I'm now into making my own props) I'll get a pic of it online as soon as my parents buy a frikin usb cable for my camera (I've been asking for it for like 3 months lol) and all of my other props and stuff. Thanks again


----------



## 1031fan (Feb 6, 2007)

playFX - as a fellow artist i totally understand what you are talking about - i too would be very pissed if someone put my work up for sale on ebay - your "rant" was very appropriate and no offense was taken whatsoever - i would like to clarify that i wasn't considering seeling these on ebay or in any type of commercial setting - if i was to do that i would definitely scuplt my own - and to tell you the truth - i think i can probably do a better job than the original that i used - i simply wanted a quick head to make my prop with - a few friends asked me about how much i wanted for one of my heads - and i made the comment to spartan to see what kind of quality/pricing i should offer them - thats the only reason i considered selling these heads for money - but good post with good points in it as well - would love to see some of your sixth month sculpts - post some pics if you get a chance! thanks - riley


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Your head looks good so far.. nice work, will look real nice when done.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I'm looking forward to future posts, too. And as the dirty ol' man in this group...I LOVE the title of this thread!


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

1031fan, 
So you have made this mold out of just plaster of paris??? Do you coat the inside with any sort of release agent, or is that even necessary? I think I might just use this technique for a differnt type of project......( Like I need any more projects right now)


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

1031fan, sorry and no disrespect to you or anyone here, just a rant.

dave the dead, with a plaster mold you dont need release, the latex will shrink and pull away from the side of the mold when its ready to come out, before I put the latex in the mold I spritz it with alittle water.
I use ultra cal 30 in place of plaster, it sets up like concrete and will last much longer.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

I like it and and it also gets my vote for best use of a ping pong table


----------



## 1031fan (Feb 6, 2007)

good call on the ultra cal 30 playfx - ive never used it, but have a bag in my basement - are there any other places that sell it other than monster makers? i think their 50 lb bag is around 30 bucks - id hate to see the shipping though - ouch!

haha - thanks for the best use of ping pong table title - btw - if ANYONE wants to challenge me to a match ill bet my entire prop collection against whatever you have to offer...... i can play a mean game of table tennis - haha

playfx, no need for appologies at all! i reread my innitial post and it did sound like i was gonna rip off the artist and make a buck for myself - your post was very appropriate and not offensive at all

along those terms - (this is a bit of my own rant) i had a little talk with another member here yesterday about the quality of some of our posts - i think we are all very worried about offending one another which is good to an extent, but we loose alot when we are so shy with our posts

i wish that we all (including myself here) would be more critical in our posts about the other persons work - not in a mean way - but point out stuff that we would change to make better - point something out thats just not working - its nice to hear tons of comliments - and yes, all of these projects here that everyone is doing deserves great compliments - but there obviously not perfect - even the best ones can always use something else to take it to the next level

i know this is basically OT for this thread but just the fact that playfx felt he needed to appologize lets me know im not the only one who feels a little hesitant to speak my mind - i think his post was great - he felt something and said it - not in a mean condecending way, he just stated the way he felt

im not going to speak for anyone else here - but for me - if theres anything at all you see about any of my pieces or even ideas - tell me if theres something wrong - dont hesitate or worry about offending me - an honest "i think that sucks because...." is more meaningful to me than 10 - "thats cool" - its good to be tough skinned and know that when people give constructive criticism its only to help you - my art critiques in college are the same way - and its very monotonous and unhelpful in that type of situation when we all are there trying to better ourselves and whatnot - 

anyway..there was my rant...hopefully im not labeled as the HF douchebag now - haha - anway - now - back to your previously scheduled haunt forum - riley


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Great post 1031fan, I think we should all open up alittle.

Here is a link for ultracal 30, hope it helpshttp://www.gypsumsolutions.com/distributor/BrandDistributors.asp?brand=31#KY


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

http://www.gypsumsolutions.com/distributor/map.asp


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

Thanks for the link playfx!


----------



## 1031fan (Feb 6, 2007)

awesome link play - i see there is a 50 lb bucket for 24 bucks - thats awesome - considering the plaster i got was almost 14 bucks for only 15 lb - what a rip off compared to this deal - also shipping has to be a factor too though - but for a better quality product and better price - this is the way to go

thanks for lettin me know you liked my post - i felt like i was shunned there for a good 8 hours when no one responded - haha - anyway - thanks again for the link - and get those pics up! - haha - riley


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

LOL, I wouldn't shun ya.

Also hydrocal will work if you cant find the ultracal 30.

As far as me taking 6 months to do a sculpt dosent mean its any good, just that im slow, but I have it molded and latex in the mold so it will be a few days for the pics.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks for the link!


----------



## 1031fan (Feb 6, 2007)

ok - finally gettin around to postin some progress on my heads - this one is probably about done - it along with the other one will most likey be used in my sign entry - so i had to keep them real cheap - seee - the post title wasn't just a dirty pun! ill have to figure up a real price break down for the entry and let you know - here they are - feel free to give me your honest opinion










































riley


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

That is FREAKY!!!
I LOVE IT!
.


----------



## chubacabra (Jun 14, 2007)

Disgusting! But i mean that with love, seems lake something you'd see in a Saw movie


----------



## tonguesandwich (Oct 13, 2006)

Sweet!!!!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

VERY GOOD! i LOVE THE HALF AND HALF!


----------



## Spartan005 (Mar 13, 2007)

Thats so gross... I love it! Keep up the good work


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Nice job!!
Are you going to put any kind of hair on him? I think that would punch it up alittle and hide the seam line at the same time, maybe mat it down with blood and dirt.


----------



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

mm great makes me feel hungry lol


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Note on Ultracal 30 -- it's a cement compound by United Gypsum and should be available at any decent-sized material yard in 100-lb sacks. I would never pay to have a fairly common heavy dry good shipped when I can drive to Raineri Reddi-Mix and just buy a bag to load into my trunk. Look in the yellow pages for any material supplier near you that sells cement/concrete and plaster supplies. You can also get hydrocal and (in many of them) dental stone. Save a few bucks and call around. You'll also find many other useful things there like materials, tools and bulk mortar colors that can come in handy.


----------



## 1031fan (Feb 6, 2007)

very good call play - i agree that the hair would help - i had considered it, but thought against it since i thought i would have to put a lot on to make it look real - the skin part of his head seems rather undamaged - and wouldnt it have to have a decent amount of hair? ive put hair on corpses before but that seems appropriate just to have a few matted tufts - 

i would love to add hair to this guy - you got any suggestions before i go and have a shot at this?


----------



## 1031fan (Feb 6, 2007)

something else i remember hearing - is there a solvent that will sort of eat the latex to clean up the seam a bit? thanks - riley


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

I think a few tufts would work for this guy, lol. 

After I drimmel my seam, I use a toothbrush and naptha to help smooth it down.


----------



## 1031fan (Feb 6, 2007)

haha - nice - well i got the dremel part right - now what is this naptha stuff your talking about? thanks - riley


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Naptha is lighter fluid.


----------



## Lakeside Haunt (May 31, 2007)

Did you cast the heads or sculpt them
oh and for the record naptha is extremelly flammable but it works as a great cleaning agent


----------



## 1031fan (Feb 6, 2007)

this project contains two different castings - one for the skull cast in a 2 part urethan and the head which is cast in latex

thanks for the idea of the lighter fluid - i will make sure i do that with my next ones - as well as the hair - just had to get these done asap for my sign entry

heres the second one - i tried a bit different of a color sceme - let me know what you guys think










































riley


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Man oh MAN!!! Who did HE **** off?

Nice work..great blending...I think I just threw up a little in my mouth.

My ONLY critique, if your interested, is I would fill out the neck/jaw area more. He looks a tad deflated, but otherwise, terrific work.


----------



## 1031fan (Feb 6, 2007)

thanks doc - i appreciate your critique a lot - and yes - i have to agree with you - the skull i used didn't have a jaw - i was hoping to just fill it in with great stuff to make some gore - but didn't want to have to buy another can and make my price higher for the sign entry - in the future, if the jaw is showing i will make sure and have the actual jaw there and not just try to fill it in - thanks again! - riley


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

nice scalping there !!!
*Great JOB!!*


----------

